# VISTA/SUSE 10.1 auf USB HDD installieren



## SNOOK99 (29. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich hab da ein Problem.. und zwar habe ich mir Windows Vista (Beta) runtergeladen...habe jetzt praktisch ein DVD Image. 
Da ich jetzt keinen DVD Rohling "verschwenden" will müsste es doch gehen eine Bootbahre Partition auf meiner USB HDD anzulegen und dann mit Daemon Tools das Image zu öffnen und dann alle Dateien in die Bootbare Partition zu kopieren oder? 
Um dann von der USB HDD zu booten zu können...doch leider erscheint bei mir dann immer der Fehler NTLDR fehlt... woran könnte das liegen?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe !


----------

